# What's the best wash cloth to wash & dry



## antartican1 (Dec 15, 2005)

The e90 forum guys sent me. I was curious what cloths do you guys obsesed with webing in black cars use. Just figured out the terry clothes i use in my silver and beige cars doesn't work in my new 325iA black. I was surprised when it webbed the paint a bit. Thanks.


----------



## jonw440 (Oct 6, 2004)

I only use a 100% natural wool washmitt.
The deep fibers of the mit traps the dirt away from the paint better then anything else I have tried. Still washing black can still be scary.(Ask me my Wife just bought her THIRD black car) 
Lots of soap suds and keep the water flowing over the area you are washing. Sometimes I do a light wash once, then dump the buckets out and do a complete wash the second time.

Here is an article on washing.How to wash your car


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Black looks like a million bucks when it's perfect but shows imperfections perfectly, almost like a double edged sword. 
I've owned black in the past and can appreciate the effort and the frustration with micro scratching but it can be minimized for sure. 
Use two buckets, or a bucket with two compartments, one with soap, one for rinsing.
I try to stay away from cloth just because of the possibility of microscopic dirt particles being moved across the paint again and again because they're trapped in the cloth. The rinsing bucket is supposed to help remove them.
The best I've found is the boar's hair brush. Long fibers of boar's hair and lots of them. Naturally soft and by themselves, don't scratch paint / clearcoat. It just seems more logical that dirt can't stay attached to the hair shaft as easily as a bunch of cloth fibers so the dirt comes off easier during the rinsing step. 
I rinse and fling very often and don't get a whole lot of swirls in my paint (red isn't as extreme as black but still high maintenance.)
A million guys, many of them professional detailers do a perfect job with microfiber cloth /mitts / towels as washing tools. 
I'm just a schmuck but the brush works well for me.
-John C.


----------



## jonw440 (Oct 6, 2004)

Johnz3mc said:


> I'm just a schmuck but the brush works well for me.
> -John C.


Find somthing you like and use it often!!:thumbup:


----------

